# vod 1080p



## gmac (Nov 15, 2007)

today I was able to view a movie in 1080p from vod.
lights on dvr 720p and 1080i were both on.. from what I have read this translate into 1080p. 

wrtn150n
gaming adapter
kds 60 a 3000


----------



## TerryB (Feb 27, 2008)

How did you locate a 1080p movie in the VOD listings?

TerryB


----------



## Cable_X (Nov 12, 2007)

TerryB said:


> How did you locate a 1080p movie in the VOD listings?
> 
> TerryB


I just went out to DIRECTV on Demand, I couldn't find anything, either. I wonder if they removed it.


----------



## gmac (Nov 15, 2007)

Cable_X said:


> I just went out to DIRECTV on Demand, I couldn't find anything, either. I wonder if they removed it.


there was no identifing list. just download premonition and played back today in 1080p.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

gmac said:


> there was no identifing list. just download premonition and played back today in 1080p.


Premonition is a Showtime movie. There is nothing to indicate that it is 1080P and Showtime is not broadcasting 1080P, nor has there been any on demand from Showtime in 1080P.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

gmac said:


> today I was able to view a movie in 1080p from vod.
> lights on dvr 720p and 1080i were both on.. from what I have read this translate into 1080p.
> 
> wrtn150n
> ...


Thanks for the info.  
That is my understanding of how distinguishing the 1080p material will work from DirecTV.
The 720p and 1080i HD DVR LED's should be on at the same time while viewing 1080p content.


----------



## skylox (Aug 10, 2008)

I have tried this and received a conformation that I successfully scheduled a recording but when I went home there was no recording on my dvr for either of the 2 movies I chose....Anybody else have this problem?

Also wanted to mention that it is not on the site anymore when I login and select on demand


----------



## Starchy77 (Jul 18, 2008)

skylox said:


> I have tried this and received a conformation that I successfully scheduled a recording but when I went home there was no recording on my dvr for either of the 2 movies I chose....Anybody else have this problem?
> 
> Also wanted to mention that it is not on the site anymore when I login and select on demand


Have you checked your VOD queue or your network settings? I know the software upgrade reset my DNS settings on my DVR's and all scheduled VOD was paused in the queue until I fixed it.


----------



## p010ne (Aug 19, 2006)

Thank you for using DIRECTV on DEMAND. We have received your record request from directv.com. Please see the details of your request below:
Premonition HD 
DVR #: xxxx-xxxx-xxxx 
Location: DEN
Wow, I just downloaded Premonition and it is 1080P!! Both blue lights are on at my HR21-100 and my Philips 52PFL7403D/F7 confirms it playing at 1080p in the info screen!!
It would REALLY help if DirecTV would actually list all the content that is currently ACTUALLY in the 1080p format!
The Online TV Scheduler works GREAT!
Of course the current broadcast is only 1080i (Premonition PG-13 
A woman (Sandra Bullock) battles time and destiny to save her family after experiencing a precognitive vision of her husband's (Julian McMahon) death.
Channel: 537 Air Time: 2:45 PM - 4:30 PM )


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

p010ne said:


> Thank you for using DIRECTV on DEMAND. We have received your record request from directv.com. Please see the details of your request below:
> Premonition HD
> DVR #: xxxx-xxxx-xxxx
> Location: DEN
> ...


WOW, you are absolutely right! Just confirmed, No indication in documentation that it is 1080p but it certainly is!


----------



## p010ne (Aug 19, 2006)

How are we supposed to get documentation on which of the HD VOD offerings are 1080P?


----------



## mdwood (Feb 4, 2008)

Can anyone explain to an idiot (me) how my 1080p Toshiba 42LX196 is 1080p but can't accept the signal over HDMI? Guess I'm confused as to where it would get a 1080p signal if not over HDMI...


----------



## mdwood (Feb 4, 2008)

Well I guess my question is answered here:
http://www.crutchfield.com/App/Prod...50&i=05242LX196&tp=161&tab=features_and_specs

So I bought a 1080p TV that won't accept a 1080p input. Nice....

Told ya I was an idiot.


----------



## schneid (Aug 14, 2007)

mdwood said:


> Can anyone explain to an idiot (me) how my 1080p Toshiba 42LX196 is 1080p but can't accept the signal over HDMI? Guess I'm confused as to where it would get a 1080p signal if not over HDMI...


Your 1080p set needs to be able to do 24fps too.


----------



## schneid (Aug 14, 2007)

Hdhead said:


> WOW, you are absolutely right! Just confirmed, No indication in documentation that it is 1080p but it certainly is!


Premonition at 1080/24p confirmed here too. Two blue lights and set confirms it is displaying at 24hz. Wonder if all Showtime VOD is 1080/24p? I scheduled some more to check.


----------



## schneid (Aug 14, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> Premonition is a Showtime movie. There is nothing to indicate that it is 1080P and Showtime is not broadcasting 1080P, nor has there been any on demand from Showtime in 1080P.


Looks like you might have to eat some crow on this one. Premonition from Showtime VOD is definitely 1080/24p.


----------



## Fluthy (Feb 9, 2008)

I also verified that it is 1080p. Do you suppose that all the premium channels movies will be like this? Currently only Showtime has HD movie On Demand. Hopefully Starz and HBO will be the same... that is if they are ever added.


----------



## JerseyBoy (Sep 1, 2006)

Could it be that the HD in the title as well as having the HD icon is an indication that it is 1080p?


----------



## Fluthy (Feb 9, 2008)

When the 1080 on demand channel was available... the movies all had the 1080p HD icon, rather than just the HD icon. Strange that these just have the HD icon. I would think DirecTV would want to advertise this. Anyway.. I also downloaded the Rise of Taj and it was also 1080p via Showtime On Demand.


----------



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

schneid said:


> Your 1080p set needs to be able to do 24fps too.


My new(ish) Samsung 1080p TV, does not work either. Samsung states that it does not support the 24 frame rate. What good is 1080p if you can not use it?


----------



## Dan0780 (Dec 17, 2006)

Californication 18HD is also 1080p


----------



## JerseyBoy (Sep 1, 2006)

tas3986 said:


> My new(ish) Samsung 1080p TV, does not work either. Samsung states that it does not support the 24 frame rate. What good is 1080p if you can not use it?


Works with my Samsung HL-T7288W DLP


----------



## JerseyBoy (Sep 1, 2006)

I just started watching Premonition and it does not look like it is playing smooth. It looks like frames are being dropped.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

JerseyBoy said:


> I just started watching Premonition and it does not look like it is playing smooth. It looks like frames are being dropped.


Is the download complete,or is it still in your queue?
I have noticed this myself with 1080p material that has not finished the download process.
On the other hand,playback of 1080p downloads that are completed on our HR20-700 perform flawlessly.


----------



## JerseyBoy (Sep 1, 2006)

Steve615 said:


> Is the download complete,or is it still in your queue?
> I have noticed this myself with 1080p material that has not finished the download process.
> On the other hand,playback of 1080p downloads that are completed on our HR20-700 perform flawlessly.


It was still downloading. It was at 30% when I started watching. I canceled the download, maybe I will try it again later.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

JerseyBoy said:


> It was still downloading. It was at 30% when I started watching. I canceled the download, maybe I will try it again later.


Thanks for the reply.It appears to me that if the 1080p material is still in queue when folks attempt to view it,they are not getting good quality from the playback.This seems to be an ongoing trend.
As I stated earlier in a reply,I notice the playback quality of 1080p is flawless once the programming download is complete.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

tas3986 said:


> My new(ish) Samsung 1080p TV, does not work either. Samsung states that it does not support the 24 frame rate. What good is 1080p if you can not use it?


Which series Samsung? I know that the 750 series does in fact do 1080P/24 without have to do the info button test. HR2X wired to HDMI1 with the cable that ships with the HR2X, was able to play the Harry Potter movie that was available for VOD during the CE


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

tas3986 said:


> My new(ish) Samsung 1080p TV, does not work either. Samsung states that it does not support the 24 frame rate. What good is 1080p if you can not use it?


Your new(ish) Samsung doesn't happen to be DLP does it?


----------



## 87vert (Aug 31, 2008)

NickFluth said:


> When the 1080 on demand channel was available... the movies all had the 1080p HD icon, rather than just the HD icon. Strange that these just have the HD icon. I would think DirecTV would want to advertise this. Anyway.. I also downloaded the Rise of Taj and it was also 1080p via Showtime On Demand.


They tried that the other day they put up 2 movies that showed 1080p and I think so many people started the downloads it crashed their servers. It looks like now they are trying to test the 1080p downloads without everyone going crazy on it.

I added Premonition to my queue


----------



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

JerseyBoy said:


> Works with my Samsung HL-T7288W DLP


1080p/30 (or is it 60?) works with my Samsung HL-S6187W DLP, but the /24 is evidently not supported, and according to Samsung, they have no intent to upgrade the software.

Buyers Beware- a 1080p label in the TV frame does not mean that it supports 1080p ! "Specifications are subject to change".


----------



## JerseyBoy (Sep 1, 2006)

Steve615 said:


> Thanks for the reply.It appears to me that if the 1080p material is still in queue when folks attempt to view it,they are not getting good quality from the playback.This seems to be an ongoing trend.
> As I stated earlier in a reply,I notice the playback quality of 1080p is flawless once the programming download is complete.


Over night i downloaded The Rise of Taj HD (so far it looks like the ones that have HD in the title as well as having the HD icon are 1080p). Played it after it was completely downloaded and it still looks like there are frames being dropped. I stopped it and started a download of the non HD version of the same movie to compare the scenes and the non HD plays smoothly. It is most evident in scenes were the camera is panning like the fly over of the University near the beginning of the movie. But you can also tell something is wrong in scenes where the camera is still and only the actors are moving it is just not as evident. It makes the movie unwatchable. 
Even though the TV is reporting that it supports the 1080p/24 mode and indicates that it has switched to that mode when the movie starts the problem could be in the TV firmware. Since buying the TV this is the 1st source that I have had that is 1080p/24
The TV is a Samsung DLP HL-7288W 
The HR is a HR21-700 I also have a HR20-700 I will try it with that one also to see if it does the same thing.

Tried something else:
I unchecked the 1080p box on the HR21 and then tried to play The Rise of Taj HD and it was worse. Just flickering like crazy. Looked like it was now repeating frames and repeating them out of order.


----------



## Kdiddy (Jan 2, 2008)

JerseyBoy said:


> Over night i downloaded The Rise of Taj HD...


Dammit..isn't there any 1080p content on a non-premium channel. I don't have Showtime, so I can't test this out. :nono2:


----------



## 87vert (Aug 31, 2008)

87vert said:


> They tried that the other day they put up 2 movies that showed 1080p and I think so many people started the downloads it crashed their servers. It looks like now they are trying to test the 1080p downloads without everyone going crazy on it.
> 
> I added Premonition to my queue


Got home from work, Premonition is in 1080p and so is "The EX" both off of showtime.


----------



## coolyman (Oct 4, 2007)

JerseyBoy said:


> Works with my Samsung HL-T7288W DLP


Have you actually watched any 1080p/24 content? I have a Samsung LNT-4665f and it works but the video is jittery, like watching a movie on a computer not quite fast enough to play it. I don't know if it's the TV or an issue with D*.


----------



## JerseyBoy (Sep 1, 2006)

coolyman said:


> Have you actually watched any 1080p/24 content? I have a Samsung LNT-4665f and it works but the video is jittery, like watching a movie on a computer not quite fast enough to play it. I don't know if it's the TV or an issue with D*.


I tried today (see details in my post above). Looks like it is dropping frames. One guess as to what might be causing it is that the TV has a 3:2 pull down feature. This corrects for the artificial frames that are added when a 24 fps movie is authored to DVD to make it 30 fps. It could be that the FW in the TV does not turn this feature off when it is receiving a 24 fps signal so it continues to do a 3:2 pull down and throws away real frames.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

JerseyBoy said:


> I tried today (see details in my post above). Looks like it is dropping frames. One guess as to what might be causing it is that the TV has a 3:2 pull down feature. This corrects for the artificial frames that are added when a 24 fps movie is authored to DVD to make it 30 fps. It could be that the FW in the TV does not turn this feature off when it is receiving a 24 fps signal so it continues to do a 3:2 pull down and throws away real frames.


There is something seriously wrong at the source.. when 1080P was being tested we were using a vod channel 1080 for movie downloads. They were flawless.. best movie image on my Samsung LNT 4665 I had ever seen... no jitter, no mushiness, no problems what so ever. The stuff coming from showtime is not good.. not sure what is going on but it bears absolutely no resemblence to the movies during testing.


----------



## schneid (Aug 14, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> There is something seriously wrong at the source.. when 1080P was being tested we were using a vod channel 1080 for movie downloads. They were flawless.. best movie image on my Samsung LNT 4665 I had ever seen... no jitter, no mushiness, no problems what so ever. The stuff coming from showtime is not good.. not sure what is going on but it bears absolutely no resemblence to the movies during testing.


I agree. Watched, or tried to, the Rise of the Taj from Showtime at 1080p. Picture was distorted. Went to 1080i and it was fine. The Happenning, wherever I got it from last week, was flawless.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes, 'Premonition' has a 'jitter' on the bottom 1/5 of the screen. Nothing that's been advertised as 1080p has this.

Looks great (normal) at 1080i but you have to change with the front panel buttons.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

FWIW, I don't think any of this is available anymore.

I did a search for "1080P", and it found nothing.
I checked channel 1000 and filtered "HDTV" and found no 1080P stuff.
I checked channels 1002 and 1080, and both say "channel not available".
I checked channel 1537 with no filters and found no 1080P stuff.

I even went to DirecTV.com in the directv ondemand and found no 1080P stuff using HDTV filter or on their 1537 channel filter.

I have a feeling the showtime stuff you guys found was simply mislabeled, and has now been corrected.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Premonition playing @ 1080/24P on my TV so far, no jitters. When I hit info on my TV, the input states 1080/24P.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

'Californication 18 HD' also has 'jitter' about 2/5 of the bottom of the screen.

Something is definately different about these 1080/24p VODs

Trickplay also isn't smooth.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Not bad though in 1080i, it's actually next Sunday's broadcast.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Downloaded The Ex, same jitter at the bottom of the screen, switched to 1080i all was fine.

Those "true" 1080p movies from the test VOD channels did not have such problem. Could it be these few Showtime VODs are simply flagged wrong, they are not really 1080p/24 but forced to play at 24fps?

I thought 1080p/24 movies will be for PPV VOD only (other than the test ones), hard to believe Showtime is suddenly providing D* all their HD VOD movies in 1080p/24.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

Premonition shows as 1080p when I hit the info button on my Samsung LCD
picture is jittery, not very good
certainly not as good as 1080i or my blu-rays
No 5.1 surround over optical anyone else seen this?
other programs on my HR20-700 passing 5.1 over optical


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

jacmyoung said:


> Downloaded The Ex, same jitter at the bottom of the screen, switched to 1080i all was fine.
> 
> Those "true" 1080p movies from the test VOD channels did not have such problem. *Could it be these few Showtime VODs are simply flagged wrong, they are not really 1080p/24 but forced to play at 24fps?*
> 
> I thought 1080p/24 movies will be for PPV VOD only (other than the test ones), hard to believe Showtime is suddenly providing D* all their HD VOD movies in 1080p/24.


I bet you are right on!


----------



## OptimusPrime (Apr 26, 2008)

Wasn't sure how to post a new thread - but I think this issue fits in here.

I noticed some people have downloaded 1080p movies from VOD and have had mixed results. Last night, I downloaded "Premonition" from Showtime. It was marked only as "HD," no 1080p icon was visible. But, when I watched the movie - it definitely played in 1080p. Both the 720p and 1080i lights were illuminated on my HR21-700 and my LG TV confirmed the display at 1080p. 

I did notice the movie seemed a bit "jittery," so I experimented with my TV's 3:2 pulldown feature. Whether the feature was on or off, it made absolutely no difference in the playback (my TV "detects" when the feature is needed or not). The option was "blacked out" for this particular experiment. 

I then tried something else. I fast-forwarded to various points in the film to see if there was any change in the playback. I noticed something very interesting. At times, I was met with the same jittery playback and at other times, the playback was very smooth and pleasing to watch. It seemed quite random - but I do not believe the "jittery" imaging is a result of download problems or 3:2 processing as suggested by other users (I have downloaded other movies with no playback problems at all, and have used the 3:2 feature when available). However, there is some kind of glitch apparent for the playback to be smooth at times, and as stated before - "jittery" at others when fast-forwarding or rewinding. 

I'd be interested to see other users experiment with this and see if the same thing happens. I hope this helps programmers find out where the problem is. When it played right - it looked great! 

Hoping to help,

OP


----------



## p010ne (Aug 19, 2006)

These new Showtime HD VOD offerings play in 1080P on my Philips 52PFL7403D/F7 great!
Wonder why DirecTV doesn't tag them with some sort of 1080p icon?
(I have updated the firmware on my Philips to the very latest level, perhaps other tv need updates to their firmware?)


----------



## 87vert (Aug 31, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> Yes, 'Premonition' has a 'jitter' on the bottom 1/5 of the screen. Nothing that's been advertised as 1080p has this.
> 
> Looks great (normal) at 1080i but you have to change with the front panel buttons.


I had the same thing when I went to watch it last night, The EX didnt have it but the audio/video was severely off sync


----------



## turls (Jul 8, 2006)

But Showtime VOD previously didn't even have DD5.1 audio, have they fixed that?


----------



## wxguy (Feb 17, 2008)

87vert said:


> I had the same thing when I went to watch it last night, The EX didnt have it but the audio/video was severely off sync


My Samsung 61a750 decodes the 1080/24 signal, but Californication 18HD was very jerky to the point of giving me a headache. Sound seemed OK.

The EX HD I downloaded isn't jerky but the audio doesn't sync.

Other people have done Premonition, but it won't go into the queue on my box.
I never got to download the movies during the CE realease time.

of interest, if I switch over to component, itl outputs to my Samsung as 1080P/24. I guess if I pull the HDMI cable, it will all revert to 1080i on the component output.

It has promise, but sofar the Showtime offerings aren't ready for prime time.


----------



## coolyman (Oct 4, 2007)

JerseyBoy said:


> I tried today (see details in my post above). Looks like it is dropping frames. One guess as to what might be causing it is that the TV has a 3:2 pull down feature. This corrects for the artificial frames that are added when a 24 fps movie is authored to DVD to make it 30 fps. It could be that the FW in the TV does not turn this feature off when it is receiving a 24 fps signal so it continues to do a 3:2 pull down and throws away real frames.


That's a bummer. I figured it's the tv since it doesn't officially support 24fps. Also, I have the latest and I think last firmware version for my model.


----------



## coolyman (Oct 4, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> 'Californication 18 HD' also has 'jitter' about 2/5 of the bottom of the screen.
> 
> Something is definately different about these 1080/24p VODs
> 
> Trickplay also isn't smooth.


That's exactly what happened when I played it. The percentage of the bottom of the screen is just an estimate, but the bottom definitely...jittered or whatever. The rest seemed a little slow, as I mentioned in my first post.


----------



## coolyman (Oct 4, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> There is something seriously wrong at the source.. when 1080P was being tested we were using a vod channel 1080 for movie downloads. They were flawless.. best movie image on my Samsung LNT 4665 I had ever seen... no jitter, no mushiness, no problems what so ever. The stuff coming from showtime is not good.. not sure what is going on but it bears absolutely no resemblence to the movies during testing.


So you'ved actually watched 1080p/24 on your Samsung LNT-4665f, through an HR20-700 without issue? How was it connected? Mine is through HDMI. 
BTW, which firmware version? Mine is 1037, panel v1009.


----------



## techguy40 (Jun 27, 2008)

SteveHas said:


> Premonition shows as 1080p when I hit the info button on my Samsung LCD
> picture is jittery, not very good
> certainly not as good as 1080i or my blu-rays
> No 5.1 surround over optical anyone else seen this?
> other programs on my HR20-700 passing 5.1 over optical


Same I get a picture thats jittery. It like the video is stuttering.

So 1080P on directv not ready yet?


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Having the same issue with Californication 18HD. My 40" Sony XBR4 does 24p without 3:2 pulldown and I'm still getting the same jitter on the bottom part of the screen. On top of that, overall the picture just doesn't look very good, in general.

Something just not right with either that particular program(that's te only one I've found in 24p from Directv so far) or Directv's attempt at 24p.


----------



## cloader (Nov 4, 2008)

I had the same problem with playing a 1080p movie as well. I have a Samsung LN52A750 and it accepted that it supports 1080p/24, both of the lights work and the movie plays, however the image isn’t always in-sync with the sound and the motion is jumpy and at no time smooth. I’m sure they are still working on something it’s and not quite ready for go-live, but at least it’s a start. For now I’ll be happy with my 1080i programming.

The movie I got was on Showtime(seems this is the place to find the most 1080p movies) Played 2nd Van Wilder Movie.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

OptimusPrime said:


> Wasn't sure how to post a new thread - but I think this issue fits in here.
> 
> I did notice the movie seemed a bit "jittery," so I experimented with my TV's 3:2 pulldown feature. Whether the feature was on or off, it made absolutely no difference in the playback (my TV "detects" when the feature is needed or not). The option was "blacked out" for this particular experiment.
> 
> OP


My 50 series LG performed just like yours. Its a 60HZ machine and I hope that the juddering is not indicative of a poor 3:2 pulldown implementation. The picture is ok otherwise, no voice or sync problems.


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

Same jittery problem here on Premonition VOD. I have a Samsung 52 Series 6. All the D offerings in 1080P/24 were great, sound and picture but this Showtime movie was jittery and audio sync wasnt that great. I had both lights on my HR22-100 and my Samsung also noted this was a 1080P/24 show.


----------



## satjoe (Oct 28, 2008)

MrDad0330 said:


> Same jittery problem here on Premonition VOD. I have a Samsung 52 Series 6. All the D offerings in 1080P/24 were great, sound and picture but this Showtime movie was jittery and audio sync wasnt that great. I had both lights on my HR22-100 and my Samsung also noted this was a 1080P/24 show.


I have a brand new 67 inch LCD DLP 1080P. I am seeing the same problem with the jittery pic and audio out of sync. Mabe the 24 FPS is to slow. 60 hrtz is 60 FPS. I hope this is a beta vervion.

Good luck all


----------



## MIMOTech (Sep 11, 2006)

I wonder if someone in the know can start a thread to list current 1920x1080P/24 material. Also is there material available other then Showtime. I need material for testing purposes.


----------



## mskreis (Sep 21, 2007)

MIMOTech said:


> I wonder if someone in the know can start a thread to list current 1920x1080P/24 material. Also is there material available other then Showtime. I need material for testing purposes.


Great request. For example does HBO have any 1080p24 material?


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

mskreis said:


> Great request. For example does HBO have any 1080p24 material?


HBO does not even have any VOD offering for us.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Alright, time to put a head on this thread.

DirecTV has now been shown this thread, specifically noting the Showtime VOD's that make receiver THINK they are 1080p, and as a result I'd expect 1 of the following 2 things to happen in the near future:

If the Showtime VOD's *were meant to be 1080p*, I'm sure they'll soon get labeled as 1080p in the program info.
If the Showtime VOD's *were not meant to be 1080p*, I'm sure the flag they accidentally set in those downloads will get removed from the future downloads soon.
The impression I got from the "very reliable source" was the latter, meaning there are no plans to have 1080p Showtime VOD's, therefore I suspect it was an accidental flag that got set in them, so don't get your hopes up too high.

Don't ask for source because it won't be revealed.
Just wait and see which fix comes true.

Feel free to try downloading again like once every week to see which fix happens, and be sure to tell this thread when that happens.


----------



## wxguy (Feb 17, 2008)

Software version 29B on my H21 has cured the lip sync problem on "The EX" when viewing in 1080P. I'll have to check out some other films to see if it improved the jitter or frame skip on some of the other Showtime offerings.

The HULK trailer demo looked really good on the 61 inch Samsung LED DLP.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

0x29B still had the same video jittering issue playing back "Californication" in the 1080p/24 mode.



Supervolcano said:


> ...The impression I got from the "very reliable source" was the latter, meaning there are no plans to have 1080p Showtime VOD's, therefore I suspect it was an accidental flag that got set in them, so don't get your hopes up too high...


I have speculated the above some time ago. On the other hand I just did a little research and found out the above HD series is shot with Sony 24p HD video cams. It would not be far fetched if future VOD sources are in 1080p/24, as long as the shows are shot in native 24p, same as anything shot on film.

We know 1080p/24 shows take a little less time to download than the usual 1080i/60 (even some over compressed) shows. Also the 1080p/24 VOD shows are Bluray or near Bluray quality, played back beautifully in 1080i mode. It makes sense if the native source is 24p, they may offer it that way for VOD.


----------

